# iPad 4 Question(s) Set #1 from a Newbie



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

*I'm not only brand new to Mac in general, but to iPads too. If anyone can answer a few of my general questions below, I'd appreciate it! :smile:

1) Do I need to have internet access to view any of the apps? I'll be going to the beach soon for the day & will bring my iPad, but I won't have my mobile hotspot purchased in time to access the internet while I'm out there.

2) I'll put a screen protector on soon, but what's your favorite screen cleaner? I know it can't contain alcohol or ammonia or be other household products, like Windex, since those are too harsh.

3) I got a 32GB iPad, but what's the simplest thing to get/do if I need more storage later?

4) I'm going to really enjoy reading my magazines! What's the cheapest digital magazine company to get magazines from. I already know about Zinio. Are they the best digital mag company?

5) what are the best apps for those interesting in: Dining out, money management, clothes shopping, etc.?

6) You know how they have those square-shaped, zig-zaggy bar codes? I never knew what people do with those. Can I do anything with those with my iPad? 

Again, thanks for all your help!*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

1) Depends on the app. Most of them will want an internet connection. However apps like the Magazines or Books app don't need internet.

2) I use this here: Ammonia free cleaner with a refreshingly clean scent - Windex® Crystal Rain

3) Nothing. Your stick with the storage you got.

4) Apple has their own Magazine application: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newsstand_(application)

5) Dining would be something like Yelp. Money Management will be offered by your Bank. Search the app store. There are many to choose from.

6) Not unless you buy them. They are for business users only.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

1. Any app that is providing real time data is going to need internet. eMail, stocks, weather, maps, etc... Need for internet access is going to be app specific. Most apps will open with out internet, and say "No connection found.". I would suggest disconnecting from the internet at home and seeing what does not work before you go.

2. I just use a damp MicroFiber towel. You shouldn't use chemicals.

3. You cannot add more storage to iPads. The memory is attached directly to the logic board. Buy the space you need from the beginning. There are "devices" you can get that allow you to "tether" a USB external drive, such as this: HyperDrive iUSBport .... but they will only allow your iPad to "Read" from them. In other words if your iPad is full and you want to download another Magazine, it will not be able to store the Magazine to the external drive. If you are thinking 32GB is not going to be enough, you should go exchange your iPad while you still can and get the bigger model.

4. The magazine prices tend to be the same from any provider and typically you are only going to find a particular magazine in "one place". So if you like "Horses Weekly Magazine" you are probably only going to find it in one place. Not a lot of "shopping around" for a better price. Some magazines will be both in the Apple Store and Zinio... but the price will usually be identical.

5. I don't have answers for this.

6. They are called "QR Codes" you can download apps to your iPad that can decode them. They typically contain links to Websites, or Contact information.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

1) You can use any apps without internet access unless they explicitly require internet access for the app to function.
2) I use eye glass cleaner
3) There is no way to expand the storage on an iPad, 32GB is a lot of storage for a tablet. Chances are you won't run out.
4) No knowledge of these.
5) matter of opinion but I use Yelp, Open Table, Trip Advisor. For finances Mint has a mobile app.
6) QR codes or similar types of "bar code" can be read with an app and the devices camera.


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

*Thanks a lot guys!

Regarding question #1, if most apps need internet, at least I have several magazines saved on my iPad, so that should be good sow far when I bring it to the beach.

I was checking around & would like to get the Verizon Jetpack™ 4G LTE Mobile Hotspot MiFi® 5510L Prepaid. It's $99.99, but that's what many of them seem to be. I'm the type who'll just need the iPad probably every few to several months outside of the house, so I'll just want to buy the $15 weekly pass here & there. I'll get it evetually.

Regarding #2, I got the Zeiss brand pre-moistened wipes that contain NO lint, alcohol, & ammonia. 

Regarding #4, I see that a company called NExt Issue charges only $15/mo for 90+ mags. That sounds preetty good!

Regarding #5, so if I see this QR code, what can I do with it? Scan it, etc. I have a smartphone too. How do I scan this QR code, meaning what do I click to scan it?*


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

#5: Download a QR Read App. Open the app. It will have a function to use your camera to "Scan" the QR Code.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*



 was checking around & would like to get the Verizon Jetpack™ 4G LTE Mobile Hotspot MiFi® 5510L Prepaid. It's $99.99, but that's what many of them seem to be. I'm the type who'll just need the iPad probably every few to several months outside of the house, so I'll just want to buy the $15 weekly pass here & there. I'll get it evetually.

Click to expand...

* 
That would actually be a waste of money. What you'll want to do is buy a 3G enabled iPad that way you can use the internet anywhere. It will save you a lot more.


*



Regarding #4, I see that a company called NExt Issue charges only $15/mo for 90+ mags. That sounds preetty good!

Click to expand...

*

Just get your subscriptions from Apple's Newsstand. 

*



Regarding #5, so if I see this QR code, what can I do with it? Scan it, etc. I have a smartphone too. How do I scan this QR code, meaning what do I click to scan it?

Click to expand...

* 
Read here: QR code - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I did some research on "Next Issues"..... it makes sense if you are reading a LOT of magazines and all of them are available there. But $15 a month is $180 a year.

For example I read Wired magazine.... and a year is $20. 

At $180 a year, I would need to read at least 9 magazines to make it worth it.


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

*Thank you MartyF81. Well, I currently subscribe to about 15 different (paper) mags, so I think paying ony $15/mo to have acces to 90 + magazines is great! On the other hand, I don't want to feel obligated to have to read them & I get backed up & don't get around to reading them. I have stacks of mags from 2009 I still have to go through, so that will take some thinking about. I may just go via Apple newstand & order 2-3 types of mags at a time.

Masterchiefxx17, well it's a little late to say to buy a 3G or 4G iPad now since I already got just the wi-fi only one. There was a special price going on & I ordered it through HSN. You can always get more for your money when you order through HSN or QVC. It's OK, it's just like my current mini laptop that I have. I bought a laptop stick for it, but it's a pay-as-you-go thing because unlike many other people, I don't take my laptop/iPad everywhere I go. If I'm on a day trip, I might bring it OR when I go on vacation, I definitely will then. Well, I only travel every few years these days.*


----------

